# الكود المصري للتكييف



## ryan (30 نوفمبر 2007)

​حمل الكود المصري للتكييف من المرفقات
​


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/علي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا اخي


----------



## مراد احمد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الملف المفيد وجزاك االه خيراً


----------



## عروس البحر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا علي هذا الكود المهم لجميع من يعمل في مجال التكييف وخصوصا في مصر


----------



## ryan (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الشكر لكم انتم


----------



## semsem22033 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا علي هذا الكود المهم لجميع من يعمل في مجال التكييف وخصوصا في مصر


----------



## ryan (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم علي تفاعلكم


----------



## صلاح العمرى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## gadoo20042004 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مـــــــــا شاء الله
مجهود متميز ويستحق الموضوع لقب التميز


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ryan (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي م.محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## وليدخليل (9 مايو 2008)

اناحملت الملف ولكن مضغوط لايمكن فكة فما الحل وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ryan (9 مايو 2008)

انا راجعته النهاردة ووجدته سليم 
فكه ب winrar ثم هتجد ملفات وورد


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (11 مايو 2008)

مشكور والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (27 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه الواسع


----------



## رشاد رمضان رشاد (28 يونيو 2008)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## ابن العميد (30 يونيو 2008)

ما شاء الله كلام كبير 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا الك على هذا الكود واتمنى انو اخدمك بالافضل


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ممدوح محمد مصطف (1 مايو 2009)

*شكر*

احترام وشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## yasoooo2005 (8 مايو 2009)

الملف مش عارف انزله
اررجو ارساله مرة اخرى


----------



## yasoooo2005 (8 مايو 2009)

عند التحميل لا يتم التحميل ارجو المساعده لانى عايزة ضرورى


----------



## ابراهيم الاسكندران (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واللهم اغفر له :30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك فيه


----------



## MIRO1AS (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عن الكتاب ده لاني كنت بدور عليه وكنت هنزل مشوار مخصوص عشان اشتريه ....جزاك الله خير انك وفرت عليا المشوار


----------



## yasoooo2005 (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ودائما نريد مشاركاتك المتميزه


----------



## jamal_air (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على الموضوع:28:

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذا الكود وبصراحه احنا كنا بندور عليه
ولكن السؤال هنا
هل يتغيير الكود المصرى كل عام او كل فتره
ام انها اسس وقيود ثابته للتصميم والتى تتجاوب مع البيئه ودرجه الحراره ونسب التلوث ...........الخ 
فى مصر
ارجو الافاده


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي و بارك بك و بعلمك


----------



## jamal_air (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
هذا الموقع يقدم بدوره لكم الكود المصري
http://members.lycos.co.uk/alra7alh/refri/index.htm


----------



## eng.talal (20 يونيو 2009)

الله يوفقك ياخوي جهد جبار


----------



## elomda_5 (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kimo kadr (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان هانى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد يس (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واللهم اغفر له


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (10 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا ريان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## naiemelmansie (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 أغسطس 2011)

تشكر على الكود المصري
بورك فيك


----------



## م.عشماوى (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور ايها الوافى للتكييف والى مفجائات اكثر


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراْ[*/color]


----------



## عميد ميكانيكا (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## zanzan (18 نوفمبر 2011)

b
جزاك الله كل خير أخي و بارك بك و بعلمك


----------



## mausa (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على الكود


----------



## eng_wmf (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الملف المفيد وجزاك االه خيراً


----------



## دعاب 2010 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## esamkhattab (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك ملف رائع 
مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## dido_body (5 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ashraf 1979 (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## Eng.Gogo (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور زميلنا الكريم 
لو امكن الكود المصري للأعمال الصحية و أعمال الحريق 
و كذلك و الكود الأردني لنفس الأعمال و هي أكواد ( مرجعيات ) غنية و علمية جدا و مخدومة 
ايضا فان مواصفات كل من ارامكو و سكيكو و جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن والهيئة الملكية بالجبيل و ينبع فيها كل ما يمكن ان تتخيله من مواصفات يمكن الاستدلال بها


----------



## سماح_محمد (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## eng.scorpion (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم.الله.كل.خير.بجد


----------



## nofal (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (9 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووور يا اخي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abohasham (10 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## eng* hany (10 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hishont2 (10 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (10 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وأنتم بخير 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## wael nesim (10 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا يا باشا على المشاركة الجامدة دى


----------



## mike100644 (6 فبراير 2014)

thankssssss


----------



## eng_tohame (6 فبراير 2014)

shokran


----------

